
Reasons, Why ML Is in Lime Light - sujithchenanath
https://medium.com/@sujithchenanath/5-reasons-why-ml-is-in-lime-light-340e50557e44
======
teucris
The title first made me think this was going to be an article about OCaml and
Reason.

------
sujithchenanath
Importance of machine learning in recent times

